
Philadelphia passes a law banning “cashless” retail stores - zymhan
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/sorry-amazon-philadelphia-bans-cashless-stores/
======
el_duderino
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19328547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19328547)

